# "Smiling"?



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

Whenever I walk in the door, my female dog wags her tail furiously, making all sorts of noises. She shows her teeth like she's "Smiling" or something. She doesn't bite, even if you put your hand right by her. She just kisses it.

She's happy, yet she's showing her teeth. Does anybody else have a dog that does this? I could swear she's "Smiling" right at me!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hi there i once had a yorkie that did that she sneezed at the same time


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a sign of submission. A good thing.
We had a Golden Retriever that did it when I was growing up. We did start saying 'SMILE' when he did it and eventually he would do it on command. 

I have seen some puppies do it too. 

Em

Found an explanation

Greetings: Relaxed face, mouth slightly open, loosely pulled back ears, tail wagging. This is the posture dogs assume when playing with family members or other dogs. When greeting humans, domesticated dogs have learned to smile (exposing incisor and canine teeth). Humans often misinterpret this as aggressive behavior because this behavior never occurs when dogs greet other dogs. Play invitation: lowered front part of body while keeping the rear end up. A dog may bark in this invitation to play, but it does not growl excessively. Submission: body low to the ground, as compact as possible. Ears are drawn back, tail is tucked tightly under body. Submissive dogs pull the corners of their mouths back but do not show their teeth (submissive grin). Some submissive dogs assume the most vulnerable position known to dogs, lying on the backs, exposing their undersides. This position admits ultimate defeat in the struggle of dominance between dogs.

http://www.zoovilleusa.com/Dogs.htm


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I started looking up youtube videos of dogs smiling. SOoo funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yli4AJ5IQh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfGEyfMHeqg Decided don't like this one soo much. They are poking her.


But this one is cute. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jidsuctdIR4&feature=related


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have seen dogs do it but I have no idea why it happens or why they do it. I found "barefoots" explanation very interesting.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey smiles!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

My late Honey used to do it, I have always considered it to be a submissive gesture.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey Smiles


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Kali does that too, when she's being playful.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwwww look at that. they are smiling. So cuteeeee.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chico smiles too.

Here he is on his 1st day with us.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lol I think we should move this to the pic section. 

And owwwwwwwwwww your Chico is beautiful. And looks happy to be with his new family.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think the op was meaning when they smile and show their little teeth?


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Nester was talking about a different smiling . THey kinda look like they are bareing their teeth at you.


On a side not. Someone sent me this doggy email today and it made me SMILE

Too cute

http://www.imtiredonline.com/smile/


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

Very sweet!!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I love it when they smile!

Trixie with a huge grin:









And our temporary foster, Moco:


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG bailey is so cute...that is the cutest thing ive ever seen!!!!!!!! those dogs on youtube is so cute too lol.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

aww trixie and moco are cute too


----------

